
Rethinking SIMD Vectorization for In-Memory Databases [pdf] - luu
http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~orestis/sigmod15.pdf
======
jandrewrogers
The paper did not mention it but it should also be noted that the bit-level
parallel scatter and gather instructions (PDEP/PEXT) introduced with Haswell
as part of the BMI2 extensions are also quite useful for high-performance
database implementations and can be used similarly to the word vector
scatter/gather instructions.

Everything mentioned in the paper will work just as well for SSD-backed
databases as pure in-memory databases assuming competent design and
implementation. The in-memory constraint allowed an "apples to apples"
comparison using the Xeon Phi coprocessor, which does not have direct access
to storage.

